# The "Pipe Light" DIY



## formantjim (Feb 24, 2008)

After lurking around the MTBR forums for some time looking for LED updates to my good old TurboCat lights and finding a brilliant solution by one of the Forum members I thought I would contribute as well.

A number of the DIYers produced some amazing builds but seemed to require a lot of engineering and sometimes difficult to obtain parts and so it was my quest to see if I could buy all the parts for the housing from one store only.(Home Depot)
These must be readily available and nothing specialized and above all cheap!

I stumbled across the perfect light housing made out of metal good heat sinking capabilities in fact chromium plated brass thin walled so nice and light.

It allowed the fitting of the MR11 lenses and LED's from Cutter that I had used in the TurboCat conversion, had threaded fittings either end so totally sealable but also allowing upgrades.
Not wanting to have screws penetrating the housing making a source for leaks this piece of pipe has an indentation in the middle allowing Dinotte type mounting for both handle bars and helmet.







The next picture shows the complete parts the end cap is a knockout closure next is an "O" ring for a Moen faucet Pipe Light housing itself showing indentation that the copper pipe end fits snugly up against.
In between the housing and copper pipe end is the Maxflex boost driver from Cutter then quad Cree PCB "O" ring and lens 35mm.







Here the knockout closure has been drilled and a small grommet has been installed beside are the nut and washer for the small momentary switch used in this design but would not be needed for the cheapo triple Cutter.







Here at the front end the complete light engine awaiting insertion into the housing







Once installed it is a simple matter of screwing the end caps on and putting some connectors on to match your battery of choice, one of the reasons for using the Maxflex is the very wide input voltage range. 







Added bonus you get two Vacuum cleaner belts for only $4.00 so can make two Pipe Lights in fact all the parts with the exception of the pipe coupling and copper pipe end you get enough to make two complete housings.
So there you have it the cost of the housing excluding the LEDs, driver Maxflex and switch $14.67 with enough parts to make two Pipe Lights all from Home Depot!
[/ATTACH]







I have written all this up as a pdf document but the number of photo's is too large for me to post here so if you send me a PM I can send you by return.

Happy building


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: yes that looks an ace cheapo and easy build

do you have maybe a bit of innertube on the bar to stop it scratching the bars


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

Very nice, great not to have to get all the tools out and start drilling and grinding. Just screw it together. Great:thumbsup:


----------



## formantjim (Feb 24, 2008)

Yes a piece of inner tube does indeed slide over to prevent scratching but I was just showing it's shape and how it fit to the bars.


----------



## StevelKnivel (Jun 23, 2007)

Sweet, I like way you connected the maxflex to the copper slug! The temp sensing capability of that driver will work really well with that setup. Cheers!


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

I like that setup a lot! My only concern is if the copper cap can reject enough heat when you are running 4 LEDs at 1000+ mA current consumption... 

Is the maxflex2 better than a fatman? I haven't stayed up to date with the Taskled offerings.


----------



## formantjim (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks it was great fun making it and will be making more for friends.
The copper cap is a snug fit inside the tube so makes thermal contact with the brass tube and cools nicely but I only run at 750mA or lower for most of the rides.
The Maxflex is great, to be able to dim it at the touch of a button and is capable of driving 4 LED's unlike the Fatman which can only drive 3.(although I have not tried it)


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

which lens did you end up choosing? A narrow or wide-ish one?


----------



## formantjim (Feb 24, 2008)

Wideish as I already have the narrow triple Cutter in my old TurboCat as my helmet light so it is a flood really.


----------



## msxtr (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi, very good idea!!!!!!!!!! and very nice light :thumbsup: 

Greetings - Saludos

msxtr


----------



## Popper252 (Jan 24, 2007)

PM Sent! Thanks for the idea! 

I've been looking for a reasonable housing option but haven't really had any luck until this. 
Do you happen to have a parts list of everything you used? 
Thanks!


----------



## formantjim (Feb 24, 2008)

*Parts list with photo's for The "Pipe Light"*

Here's the list of part for the Pipe Light

1x repair coupling $4.57 CDN
1x bag of knockout closures (4 off $2.04)
1x 1" Copper Pipe End ($1.07)
1x set "O" rings for Moen Faucet (4 off I used the heaver of the two sizes $4.69)
1x Packet assorted grommets (over 20 for $4.50) (Radio Shack)
1x packet of 2 vacuum cleaner belts $3.89
















































All parts with exception of the grommets from Hone Depot


----------



## Popper252 (Jan 24, 2007)

Awesome, thanks for that. 
I've got a MR-16 khatod lens and 3 loose Q5 leds mounted on individual stars. I'll also be using a buckpuck 3023 for the driver. 

I'm going to have to upsize the coupling and hopefully find a Copper plug flat enough to mount the leds to. Anyone have any other ideas for led mounting options? I wonder if they have any copper/brass/aluminum slugs at home depot? 

I guess I'll find out tomorrow!


----------



## formantjim (Feb 24, 2008)

*new mounting for LED's*

Here is my latest modification rather than cutting a section out of the tube all I have done this time is just saw 4 cuts across the pipe end.
This allows the pipe end to go further in the housing and make more thermal contact.

The pipe ends come in sizes right up to 2" so perfect for the MR16 size.







I have been experimenting with the quad Cutter R2 and am now using the Fatman from my old TurboCat with 6.5-7.2 volt batteries and find the light output at a current of 590mA (the max the Fatman can drive with the low input voltage) is perfect for the handlebar mount. Get an extra hour run time and brighter than the 15Watt Halogen it has replaced.


----------



## pjc223 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Repair Coupling. for repairing what?*

Could you let me know what the repair coupling is for?

I spent some time at the local hardware store today and could not locate something similar.

Thanks

Pete
Auckland, NZ


----------



## formantjim (Feb 24, 2008)

*housing pre design Pipe Light*

Hi Pjc233 here is a photo of what got me started thinking that if a coupling exists which it does then this would be perfect.
I cannot find the exact one I used on the Home Depot website but this has details you can use to find it in NZ.


----------



## formantjim (Feb 24, 2008)

*Helmet mount solution*

Well to follow up my previous postings on the "Pipe Light" and give you details of the helmet mount.
Also in the true spirit of the DIY world with the help of Troutie-MTB to look around for parts that are not being used anymore to assist in the bike light making Nirvana.
I had an old seat post that was lying around gathering dust when I noticed a piece of it might be the perfect helmet mount.http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=385425&stc=1&d=1219150617
Using the grooved semicircular clamp which happened to be hollow to save weight allowed me to insert a velcro strap through it.http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.p...nt.php?attachmentid=385427&stc=1&d=1219150617
Being semi circular it was perfect as the means of adjustment in the angle up and down the other neat thing is the clamp has grooves in it for the rails of the seat so allowing the vacuum cleaner belt to hook onto easily and provide a very firm stable clamp.http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=385428&stc=1&d=1219150617
http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=385429&stc=1&d=1219150617
http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=385430&stc=1&d=1219150651
There has been a comment that the Dinnotte style clamp does not hold firm when doing fast technical downhill this is untrue have done a couple of night rides and no problems whatsoever.As you can see there is a section of old inner tube in the middle of the Pipe Light this provides the grip so none slip.


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

*It is catching this strange virus*

:thumbsup: Fantastic formantjim That is one neat helmet mount and it looks very secure :thumbsup:

I can see the fenix torch users adopting that one too

what about the rest of the seat post for another few lights


----------



## formantjim (Feb 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: Thanks yes the top half of whats left of the seat post is nicely machined aluminium and would by the looks of it take an MCE! In fact the whole of the seat tube itself will lend itself to some modding.
Has the heat issue for the MCE's been documented fully as trying to wick away such a concentrated heat spot is going to be challenging to say the least or have the rest out there learned from the P7?


----------



## dazzat3 (May 4, 2008)

*Gotta like these re-CYCLING idea's*

More recycling of old bike parts. Keep these recycling idea's coming.


----------



## Fuzz541 (Jul 27, 2006)

Bump. 

I'm starting down the DIY highway to hell with this setup. If all goes well, then I'll try a Di-NOT-te style in a Performance Tool donor light body. 

Wish me luck!


----------



## TheBigYin (Sep 29, 2008)

good luck :thumbsup: 

And don't forget to budget for a xmas pressie for your postman, seeing as he'll be calling every other day with little packages full of red bubble wrap from Hong Kong for the conceivable future :lol:


----------



## formantjim (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm here for you if you get stuck.
I'm at present awaiting an MCE together with the Boom reflector to make an MCE Pipe Light so as soon as it arrives will post more pictures of construction.

Good Luck


----------



## Fuzz541 (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for the encouragement.

I'm going super cheapo with this - either a DX or Kai reflector / board / kit (?).

Among Cutter, DX and Kai, who has the best ship times to the northeast US?

Anybody else I should be looking at for parts / LED's / boards?

I was going to put something together for a couple of friends for Christmas, but I think between ship times, trial and error, and the fact that I have a pantload of other things to do around the house, I don't think they'll happen.

I may just get them some of these Coleman XR-E lights from WalMart: 115 Lumens, 5 hour run time, $25. Apparently they're fairly easy to mod with 18650's as well. 

Thanks!


----------



## TheBigYin (Sep 29, 2008)

First problem you may have is that there are no MR11 triple optics on DX or Kai. 

There was a groupbuy on the go at candlepowerforums that had some - search for Cute-3 or Cute-4 for XR-E type triple/quads.

As far as emitters go, you could get the Q5 on the small boards (rather than stars) - bit small and fiddly to work with, but still easier than bare emitters imho.

I'd be surprised if you can get anything from DX or Kai before the new year now to be honest.

Still - best of luck with the build :thumbsup:


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

I like it!


----------



## Fuzz541 (Jul 27, 2006)

Buy local!

I just realized that LEDSupply.com is 20 miles from me. Nice. I called them up and a patient guy answered a number of questions.

He has 100lm/350mah Q4's in stock on stars, which should be plenty for my first project. I'll bug him for R2's or MC-E's down the road.

He suggested a BuckPuck 3023 Wired driver. The straight driver is $10, adjustable is $15, external potentiometer is $20. I'm thinking go big or go home. 

Oh, and I have a whole grip of 18650's from some Dell laptop batteries. I have to get a charger and test them, and I don't know if they are internally protected or group-protected within their case. Is there something I can use to protect them if they're not already protected? I should know this, but I worked all last night and I'm running on vapors.


----------



## mtbdawgJeff (Jul 27, 2004)

Fuzz541 said:


> Oh, and I have a whole grip of 18650's from some Dell laptop batteries. I have to get a charger and test them, and I don't know if they are internally protected or group-protected within their case. Is there something I can use to protect them if they're not already protected? I should know this, but I worked all last night and I'm running on vapors.


Those laptop cells are not internally protected. Check out batteryspace.com for external protection PCBs and Li-Ion smart chargers.


----------



## Fuzz541 (Jul 27, 2006)

Found 'em. Thanks!


----------



## labandadelbate (Mar 14, 2014)

look my DIY

http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-diy-do-yourself/central-light-bike-903263.html


----------

